# Road race to honor memory of Quincy motorcycle officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By Jessica Van Sack 
*Thursday, September 4, 2008

The late Jamie Cochrane was a driving force behind so many charity road races that it's only fitting to hold one in his honor.
"He was just very giving to the community," said Gregg Hartnett, 28, a former Quincy police dispatcher and cousin of Cochrane, a Quincy motorcycle cop killed in an accident in 2006 at age 38.
Hartnett is organizing the first-ever Officer Jamie Cochrane Memorial Road Race on Sunday morning.
The race was formerly held in honor of Deputy Marshal William F. Degan Jr., who was killed during the 1992 "Ruby Ridge" standoff between federal agents and white separatist Randy Weaver in Idaho. The Degans decided to pass the torch to another law enforcement family this year. For more, go to: http://www.CochraneRoadRace.com.

http://bostonherald.com/news/region...to_honor_memory_of_Quincy_motorcycle_officer/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Race held in tribute to fallen officer*

*1,500 participate in event to honor Quincy policeman*








The first annual Officer Jamie Cochrane Memorial Road Race kicked off yesterday morning from Adams Field in Quincy. (George Rizer/Globe Staff)

By John S Forrester

Globe Correspondent / September 8, 2008

QUINCY - A fallen Quincy police officer was honored yesterday at Adams Field, where about 1,500 runners and spectators gathered for the first annual Officer Jamie Cochrane Memorial Road Race.

"The event was a complete success. It was a fitting tribute," said Quincy Police Chief Paul Keenan.
The officer, James "Jamie" Cochrane, worked in the department for eight years, mostly riding motorcycles in the special operations unit. In September 2006, while en route to his brother-in-law's bachelor party, he was struck by a car making a turn, thrown off his motorcycle, and killed in Quincy.
The 38-year-old officer was buried in Cedar Grove Cemetery in Dorchester, next to his two daughters, who had died after being born prematurely.
"He was one of our best," Keenan said.
Among those participating or watching the race were officers from Quincy, Weymouth, the MBTA police, and other departments, as well as many of Cochrane's friends and family, and area residents.
His widow, Maria Cochrane, stood yesterday among her husband's friends and family, who wore light blue T-shirts that had "Jamie's Crew" printed on the backs. "It's a little bit surreal. It's fabulous that this many people came out - family, friends - it's wonderful to have this much support," she said.
The event replaced a race formerly held for 15 years in honor of US Marshal William F. Degan.
Organizers of the William F. Degan Memorial Road Race approached Cochrane's colleagues to suggest they take the event over in his name, according to Cochrane's cousin Gregg Hartnett, an organizer of the event and a police officer for the University of Massachusetts at Boston.
"They thought that it would be appropriate, because Jamie was a Quincy guy like Bill Degan was," said Hartnett.
Proceeds from the event, which included 10- and 5-kilometer runs, a 5-kilometer walk, and a children's run, will go toward various charities and a memorial foundation providing Quincy students with college scholarships, according to Hartnett and the event's website.
Cochrane was described by fellow officers as well-liked and kind-hearted.
Quincy Police Detective Billy Ward, who was one of Cochrane's best friends and worked with him for four years on motorcycles, said Cochrane would take a vacation day on snowy nights and plow driveways for free.
"He was tough as nails, but he was also as warm as you could get. He was the real deal," Ward said.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/09/08/race_held_in_tribute_to_fallen_officer/


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Have to give a shout out to Braintree PD, Mass State Police Norfolk County Sheriff Dept. and Boston University PD who also helped with traffic. Great day, Great guy to remember. S-6 always in our memory.


----------

